# Sticky  Park Etiquette



## Guest

I looked to see if I could find a thread dedicated to this but could not find one so I wanted to ask. As a newcomer to snowboarding and as one who ultimately hopes to spend a lot of time in the park, what are some things I should know so as not to piss people off or worse yet, hurt someone or myself? What is considered basic park etiquette?


----------



## Guest

dont be this girl

YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


----------



## Guest

haha ^^^^ whipped.

Just don't be an idiot. do shit you CAN DO. Don't go out of your league and ruin everyone elses fun and don't act like a stump


----------



## Guest

nother thing to mention is to give a quick "DROPPING" shout before you drop into anything, be it a jump, rail, box, pipe, or hip whenever its crowded, it clears the way and if you see some douchebag keep coming you just keep shouting at him DROPPING DROPPING DROPPING and if he doesn't get out of the way then you have permission, this is kind of an unwritten rule, to shout at the guy and yell at him. 
i've had this happen to me a couple times where i had to start farrrr back to clear a little roller that i was working on but these stupid skiers would get in my way everytime and just go ahead of me since i was so far back. i shouted dropping and most of the skiers got out of the way...but this one ignorant little bastard decided that it was his turn and that nothing was going to change that. so im going and im shouting at him and he "doesn't hear me" and ends up landing and sitting on the knuckle...moral of the story don't be a douche and be aware of your surroundings in the park!


----------



## Phenom

Shankmasterflex said:


> haha ^^^^ whipped.
> 
> Just don't be an idiot. do shit you CAN DO. Don't go out of your league and ruin everyone elses fun and don't act like a stump


Skiiers hitting skiiers. I could sit back and watch clips of that all day.


----------



## Guest

This is EXACTLY the stuff I was looking for. I just want to make sure that I am not the person that everyone is bitching about and pissing off others or looking like an idiot newbie. I generally don't hear people calling out stuff in the park I ride around and I know folks have mentioned that before so I wasn't exactly sure what we are supposed to call out or be doing. I also don't see many waiting till the person has cleared and is totally out of the way before going, so I just don't want to pick up bad habits by observing others. I also do ride around the park features and I really try not to get in the way of anyone and if I try and just go over a hill, I make sure no one is anywhere near as I occasionally do get stuck cause I'm not going fast enough. This is just great info, thank you guys!




Snowolf said:


> Basic rules of road in the park:
> 
> Communication is the key to happy park riding..talk to people and find out what their intent is!
> 
> Wait your turn...allow the people ahead to drop first unless they are just chilling..ask if they are going to drop.
> 
> Call your drop...as you take off, let people know you are dropping.
> 
> Before going, allow the rider who dropped ahead of you to clear the first feature for sure and maybe the second if it`s not a busy day.
> 
> Be alert and have an escape route planned if someone snakes you.
> 
> 
> If you fall, get out of the way ASAP and do not start again blind...move to a spot where you can see and can be seen before continuing through the park.
> 
> If someone is injured, assist and block the feature by laying your board across it so it is clearly visible from above.
> 
> Scope out the park with a gentle run through before you really hit features.
> 
> Progress safely and logically, start small and work your way up.
> 
> When new, if you and a group of riders who are obviously better than you are ready to drop...give them right of way, let them know you are new and not going to be going real fast.
> 
> Make sure you can clear a feature...no one cares how big or small you go off a feature, but it pisses people off when you can`t even roll over it so make sure to carry enough speed to at least ride up and over the feaure.
> 
> Never speed check on or carve across takeoff ramps on jumps...it reallt messes them up and makes them hard for other riders to hit.
> 
> 
> Never stop where you can`t be seen and never block a feature. If you want to watch a friend or wait for someone stop on the top of a roller or table way to the right or left completly out of the way and only then if there is room to safely do this and people can see from far above.
> 
> In the pipe, all the above applies and some additional things to consider:
> 
> Allow the rider ahead to make 2 runs up the wall before dropping.
> 
> Never, ever drop into the pipe in the middle...always drop in at the upper entrance!
> 
> If you fall in the flats and riders are approaching, stay still...do not move untill they pass. It is much easier and safer to avoid a stationary object than a moving one. Also, as soon as its clear, get up and get going asap.
> 
> 
> Its common sense and being courteous will go a long way to a good day in the park..also, ride defensively and keep an eye on fellow riders, realize that not everyone will follow good park ettiquette, so watch your back.


----------



## AAA

Have enough control that you don't hold yard sales at the bottom of jumps. Don't bleed on tables and boxes. Don't leave dislocated teeth laying next to a rail. If you get hurt, crawl off into the trees to clear the way for others. :cheeky4:

Actually, about half of the ski patrol stops I see are in terrain parks. I don't know what the injury stats are for park vs. total mountain, but it seems pretty high for an area that represents 1% of the terrain. Be careful.


----------



## Guest

AAA said:


> Have enough control that you don't hold yard sales at the bottom of jumps. Don't bleed on tables and boxes. Don't leave dislocated teeth laying next to a rail. If you get hurt, crawl off into the trees to clear the way for others. :cheeky4:


Hahahahaha!


----------



## sedition

Snowolf said:


> Never stop where you...block *ANYTHING*. If you want to watch a friend or wait for someone stop on the top of a roller or table way to the right or left completly out of the way and only then if there is room to safely do this and people can see from far above.


*NOTHING* pisses me off more than this. If you want to have fucking pow-wow with your "crew" go sit on the sofa in your house. Don't do it anywhere there is snow that people are going to want / need to ride to get from point A to point B. If you do want to pow-wow, get your ass as *FAR* to the side of the park / trail as you *possibly* can.


----------



## boarderaholic

I'm gonna sticky this. I'm sure most of this is common sense to alot of people, but some new comers might not know that.


----------



## Guest

Also, if your mountain has a training session like Stratton and such, ACTUALLY pay attention to that movie. it has alot of really good things to keep in mind while riding. I always keep "Easy Styling" in my mind 

oh oh, and do not tail gate people. I think there is an entire thread on that exact problem right now. If you follow too closely to people, it can really throw them off.


----------



## Guest

What should you do if you fall and you really can't get out of the way? Like if you're seriously injured, can't move, or really need a couple of seconds to catch your breath or let the endorphins kick in and cover up the pain?


----------



## Guest

It's always a tough decision. If it really hurts that bad im suspecting youd probably be screaming pretty loud, so hopefully people will hear you 

if it is not horrible crawl away, and to the left preferably.


----------



## Guest

on my last trip one thing really bugged me, the people that would just ride into the park and go, completely bypassing tne group waiting their turns to go. we spent a few days just hiking the park. hit our 4 rails, unstrap, hike back up, do it all over again and always get in the back of the line, which was usually only 4 people long anyways, but every two or three hours, this group of 2-3 cats would bomb into the park, not even slow down at the first waiting area, and hit the rail line we were doing, worst part was they weren't even any better than we were, but you could tell they 'thought' they were by the way the entered the park.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> If on skis, make an X with them on the top. Never just ride by someone in this situation; as riders and skiers, we all should look out for one another just a little bit. Not only could you be saving someone`s life, but it might be your ass on the line someday and a little good Karma might come in handy!


QFT! i had a bad fall, broke some bones, and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't unstrap or stand up, I was just stuck in the middle of a run. several people rode past without even looking my way. finally someone helped me unstrap and I was able to stand up barely and flag down a patrol on ski mobile. Now I always pay extra attention to others that have fallen, and have helped out a few.


----------



## Guest

I actually find hiking to be somewhat rude in some cases. Often when it comes to groups of 5 or so hiking they end up making it a steady stream even if you try to call a hit, so you usually have to snake to get your hit. Biggest problem among this however is hitting an obstacle with extra speed to do something extra special on it (gapping parts for example) when the hikers simply go the shortest distance possible. The specific instance I recall from this season would be the double rollercoaster box which I was trying to gap from one hump's top to the down of the next and there was about six kids just hiking it trying that lame ass thing where someone unstrapped spins them once they're on the box and none of them were landing anything. I figured it would be no biggie I was going to be there all day and they'd only keep it up for a few runs, well I was wrong, they were there until 4 hours or so before close. To end on a happy note however, in those four hours I got the gap.


----------



## Guest

thelowerclass said:


> I actually find hiking to be somewhat rude in some cases. Often when it comes to groups of 5 or so hiking they end up making it a steady stream even if you try to call a hit, so you usually have to snake to get your hit. Biggest problem among this however is hitting an obstacle with extra speed to do something extra special on it (gapping parts for example) when the hikers simply go the shortest distance possible. The specific instance I recall from this season would be the double rollercoaster box which I was trying to gap from one hump's top to the down of the next and there was about six kids just hiking it trying that lame ass thing where someone unstrapped spins them once they're on the box and none of them were landing anything. I figured it would be no biggie I was going to be there all day and they'd only keep it up for a few runs, well I was wrong, they were there until 4 hours or so before close. To end on a happy note however, in those four hours I got the gap.


booyah! worth it! haha


----------



## Penguin

Thanks for all the info.

I had no idea there was etiquette in the park, since I just started to ride it. The two major places here in SoCal are Bear Mountain and Mt. High, where the whole place is a park, and nobody hikes.

The one time I saw a small park section was in Alpine Meadows in Tahoe. I had no idea people hiked up to ride the 50-yard park they had. So the last run I did that day, I was just bombing down the mountain and rode right into the park. I managed to hit one box, then ate shit on a jump. 

That was my bad, I didn't know there was a calling system and such. Do you fall in line?


----------



## Guest

peripheral vision and clear communication are key


----------



## Guest

AAA said:


> Have enough control that you don't hold yard sales at the bottom of jumps. Don't bleed on tables and boxes. Don't leave dislocated teeth laying next to a rail. :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> hahahahaha I agree!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

ahhhhhhhgabe said:


> dont be this girl
> 
> YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


HAHAHAHAHAHA wot an idiot!! too funny


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> the last run I did that day, I was just bombing down the mountain and rode right into the park. I managed to hit one box, then ate shit on a jump.
> 
> That was my bad, I didn't know there was a calling system and such. Do you fall in line?



oh yeh theres a calling system u gotta watch out for that! if you keep doing it in the same park ull be noticed and gunned for! wait ur turn  ull realise more when u get into it n someone else cuts u up ull wanna kill em lol


----------



## Guest

If anyone has been riding in Quebec, you know how anoying the french skiiers in the park are. I usualy don't mind them but alot of them think there amazing at life and cut in line at the lift, cut in line at the park and just basicaly not make it fun. I was doing a boardslide on a box and some skiier just jumps on the box like I'm not there. Who does that. All I can say is if someones hiting something, wait you're turn.


----------



## Guest

Couple things to add that will really help. 

DO NOT go through the park unless you're gonna actually hit the jumps. You're just taking up space if you're just ridin' through.

While you're at the top, pick your line and stick to it. What I mean by line is the series of jumps and hits you'll be going off of consecutively. Most parks have a nice flow built into them with different lines. Try to stick with the parks actually lines and don't cross over from one to the other. For instance, you hit the jump on the right, then right away cut all the way over to the left for another hit. Somebody might be on the left and you cutting in front of the landing could ruin the day.

If you HAVE to hike, get out of the way and don't tromp around in the landing and run in areas. 

Do NOT side slip up the jump or ANYWHERE in the run in. Decide what hit you're going for, commit and go for it. Otherwise, you're gonna mess up all the hard work the park crew puts in to those jumps and you're gonna piss off those that are hitting the stuff. This will also help you land jumps better. Second guessing your self makes you fall. Confidence makes you land.

Always look around, left, right, and behind you. You never know when somebody's comin' in hot.

And if there's a beginner park at your resort, stick to that until you're comfortable.

Last but not least... learn to ride a snowboard before you hit the park. Not just on easy groomers. Actually ride. It will help you temendously.


----------



## Guest

Amen to that brother... I cannot tell you how much it pisses me off when people cut me off then fall in front of a jump.... You do that you are ASKING to get your @$$ chewed out. And if you want to get chewed out... its easier just to ask me to do it then to cut me off ;-). Last season I broke my arm on opening day because some asshole skier cut me off in front of a trash can. Needless to say I finished the day.
Chris


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

sedition said:


> *NOTHING* pisses me off more than this. If you want to have fucking pow-wow with your "crew" go sit on the sofa in your house. Don't do it anywhere there is snow that people are going to want / need to ride to get from point A to point B. If you do want to pow-wow, get your ass as *FAR* to the side of the park / trail as you *possibly* can.


i plowed a group of 13 year old suburban skater punks with their burton vapors for sitting in front of the kinked rail once.
I white roomed their disrespectful asses


----------



## Guest

i was cruising to the chair lift and some german fat aswhole of a skier moaws me down.
the guy was shouting at me that it was my fault.
i don't understand why some guys want to chase like 40mp/h when you have like 20 yards left to the skilift


----------



## Guest

slimpanzee said:


> DO NOT go through the park unless you're gonna actually hit the jumps. You're just taking up space if you're just ridin' through.


Now normally I'd agree with this, but wouldn't you agree that the first time at any unfamiliar park you should run through it first so you don't run into any nasty surprises?



slimpanzee said:


> Last but not least... learn to ride a snowboard before you hit the park. Not just on easy groomers. Actually ride. It will help you temendously.


Soooo true. I spent 90% of my first season pushing myself on the mountain before I even dared to hit the park. I can't tell you how many people I see almost kill themselves because after 2 hours on a board they think they're Shaun White. :laugh:


----------



## trevk#07

I've found that, as in life, in the park you have to give respect to earn it. Everybody is there to have fun and progress. If you have been to any skate parks, treat it like that but on a downward slope; i.e. give a shout-out when someone lands something you notice they have been trying a couple times, be aware of other peoples' intents as far as their lines, and if you do screw somebody up, have the cajones to admit to it and apologize.


----------



## Flick Montana

I only noticed it once when Snowwolf mentioned it, but I'd like to restate it: ALWAYS stop and ask someone if they need help if they wipe out. It may interfere with your run, but they could have seriously hurt themselves and don't know it yet. I cracked my head once in a bad fall and didn't realize I was hurt bad until I tried to keep going. I had blurred vision and I lost my balance completely. I had to crawl off the slope and behind some snow fencing and no one stopped and even ASKED if I was ok. I laid there on my back for 20 minutes and still no one stopped.

Even if it means stopping your awesome run, please, if you see someone take a nasty spill, just ride by and ask, "You ok?" Even if they say they are ok, make sure they can stand up and help them get their gear if they pitched a yard sale.

It may not be a rule, but it is common decency and if you can't show another person some common decency don't expect any in return. I'm sure most, if not all, of the people on this board would help because I haven't met anyone on here that seems like a total wanker, so I'm probably preaching to the choir. Still, if you're just browsing the board, this is one of the most important threads to read in my opinion. Snowboarding without knowing etiquette is like driving without knowing what all the signs mean.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE

DONT go in the park unless you can comfortably ride harder blues and some blacks. I see kids in the park all the time that cant even get down a black and they are trying to do shit in the park. This is probably the thing that pisses me off most, you have to learn to ride before you can do tricks.


----------



## markee

On one hand I agree learn to "ride" before you hit the park, but on the other hand blacks? Seriously? Last time I checked, rails werent located on steeps.


----------



## Technine Icon

Don't try anything to far out of your comfort zone, stay out of other people's way, and always be aware of whether or not you can be seen by others.


----------



## Guest

I dont like it when people yell at others in the park. It just bums me out.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> I had no idea there was etiquette in the park, since I just started to ride it. The two major places here in SoCal are Bear Mountain and Mt. High, where the whole place is a park, and nobody hikes.
> 
> The one time I saw a small park section was in Alpine Meadows in Tahoe. I had no idea people hiked up to ride the 50-yard park they had. So the last run I did that day, I was just bombing down the mountain and rode right into the park. I managed to hit one box, then ate shit on a jump.
> 
> That was my bad, I didn't know there was a calling system and such. Do you fall in line?


Ive been riding at bear for like 5 years now and usually at bear no one trips out if you bomb down as long as you bomb down without hurting or messing up anyone, because usually hikers take forever to go ! and if your bombing it takes like 3 seconds to hit any feature and be out the way.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> *NOTHING* pisses me off more than this. If you want to have fucking pow-wow with your "crew" go sit on the sofa in your house. Don't do it anywhere there is snow that people are going to want / need to ride to get from point A to point B. If you do want to pow-wow, get your ass as *FAR* to the side of the park / trail as you *possibly* can.


i agree times a million. ^^

also i hate when skiers or even some boarders just roll through the park not waiting their turn and then they just ride up and over the jumps fucking up the lip.


----------



## Guest

I think my biggest pet peeve is the new generation of kids who have no respect. one place here has a slow handle tow, it sucks, because it takes forever for your turn to come, but then kids just cut in front of you, and if you want to make sure you get up the hill, you have to crowd in and then they run your board over. I had just gotten a new board and it is all nicked up now because they don't understand how to form a line and wait.


----------



## RidePowder

was that afton alps?

and try riding the park at welch village, it is a steep


----------



## Guest

it was at elm creek park. its a got a lot of fun stuff and its only $15. I went to welch a few times last year and wasn't into their set up that much. I mainly ride at hyland and buck, afton has some fun stuff too, I have been meaning to get up to spirit, but my schedule hasn't allowed this yet.


----------



## meckel

My problem is with the hecklers, people are out riding the park to advance their skills and improve their riding but most importantly to have fun and at my park, there is at least one group if kids there to just make fun of people who bail. Im 19 years old, I rode for two seasons when I was 13 and 14 and picked up snowboarding again this season late January and consider myself a good rider, no prodigy but good enough to blend in and hold my own with most of the guys at my park and if I, or anyone else I see on the hill bails or lands sloppy on any trick, there is at least one kid, or person my age, which is sad, that is there to point and laugh. Not that I care, but there is nothing that bothers me more on the park than people who dont respect other peoples effort and safety. Its one thing to avoid looking out for other peoples well being on the park, but its an entirely different thing to make fun of somebody for trying.


----------



## SB4L

Amen to that, Meckel. Coming from the east coast (Ontario), I can totally relate. There are a lot of bad attitudes in the park and dudes just trying to show each other up instead of focusing on their own riding. I find that out west though, there is much less of this attitude. It also seems like people out west don't jib quite as much, and are more air-dogs. But yeah nothing worse than bailing and hurting yourself, only to hear some jackass laughing out loud at you.


----------



## Method

meh If I'm rolling with my buddies in the park and we crash we don't see it as a jackass thing to laugh, Shit happens. You gotta just blow it off and laugh about it. Infact most of the time when I f up a trick I laugh at myself.


----------



## meckel

yea but your buddies dont do it to be condescending, its one thing for it to be playful laughter but its different when some spoiled little rich kid on skis laughs at you for trying something new. Not that it hurts my feelings if I ever biff and get laughed at by some snotty little kids it frustrates me a little, even if I'm laughing at myslef at the same time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Death From Above ~ The Angry Snowboarder watch this video from Keystone the first 10 seconds are priceless for park etiquette.


----------



## SB4L

BurtonAvenger said:


> Death From Above ~ The Angry Snowboarder watch this video from Keystone the first 10 seconds are priceless for park etiquette.


oh MAN!!! That is a great example of how to get your ass kicked in the park. If that happened to me, and I got injured as a result of someone fucking me over and chilling out in the landings, it would be the worst way to go out. Its one thing to smash yourself up, but when its the fault of someone else it really grinds my gears.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Mirax H said:


> I looked to see if I could find a thread dedicated to this but could not find one so I wanted to ask. As a newcomer to snowboarding and as one who ultimately hopes to spend a lot of time in the park, what are some things I should know so as not to piss people off or worse yet, hurt someone or myself? What is considered basic park etiquette?



just look out for those annoying skiiers. they love to go side to side the whole width of the trail. and if u have 50 of them at the same time, then things get physical haha
dont go down black diamonds if ur too slow and look before you turn. dont bite off more than u can chew pretty much. stick to ur own level and dont ruin the fun for others


----------



## Guest

another rule is that jumps infront of rails and boxes are to get onto boxes and rails!!!! not to hit the side and do your gay little tricks. i see the sides of jumps get wrecked all the time due to this. If you want to get air hit the jumps, kickers and table tops made for that.


----------



## RaD RaBauT

Mr. Polonia said:


> just look out for those annoying skiiers. they love to go side to side the whole width of the trail. and if u have 50 of them at the same time, then things get physical haha
> dont go down black diamonds if ur too slow and look before you turn. dont bite off more than u can chew pretty much. stick to ur own level and dont ruin the fun for others



Yeah this is the thing that annoys me the most. these little skiers think they can ride these very advanced hills and then all they do is pizza or w/e all the way down the hill from side to side.

Please, if you aren't at an advanced level do not try to go down these runs! leave them for people that are at that level.


----------



## Guest

Hey,

First season actually trying to do some stuff in the park, normally just tried to avoid it.

Been good learning on the rails and boxes and getting used to a few of the jumps,
Quick question which I was unsure about, the size of jumps? how are they measured? like when someone says its a 30ft jump does that mean the whole jump including ramps is 30ft or the jap jumped is 30ft?

Thanks,


----------



## bubbachubba340

Im pretty sure its measured from the lip to the end of the knuckle where it is ideal to land.


----------



## racerstf

Augie09 said:


> QFT! i had a bad fall, broke some bones, and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't unstrap or stand up, I was just stuck in the middle of a run. several people rode past without even looking my way. finally someone helped me unstrap and I was able to stand up barely and flag down a patrol on ski mobile. Now I always pay extra attention to others that have fallen, and have helped out a few.


Yea i had the same problem at chesnut in the midwest... I broke my ankle and couldnt stand up and people just kept riding by like nothing was wrong, i finally used my board as a sled and got within 20 ft of the lift, and STILL no help. I finally made it to the lift with people just staring at me... thankfully one of the dumb lift op's called a snow mobile to take me up. What ever happened to the friendly midwest people?? When I was learning at mammoth, id get swarms of people asking if I was OK when I fell... I too always ask people if their good that fall and don't get out of the way right away.


----------



## Guest

When i was last in the park some kid would have been about 6? absolutely fucked himself off a jump, and was just lying there, so i quickly put my board right in the middle for everyone to see and stood there until people uphill knew not to jump it, I was just about to go and check on the kid when some fuck wit of a skier decides he wants to jump it, im on the lip pointing and yelling to go around as the kid was right in the landing zone, but no he still does the jump. I felt like grabbing his legs as he went past me


----------



## Patrollerer

"If it isn't epic fail your not trying hard enough" mates motto lol get quite bashed up from one day. That's why the back country is so beautiful :laugh:. I now despise trails and parks now too many people


----------



## Guest

never snake. but if you have to, call it out. Ex: gaper kid is going way too slow to the lip and you're coming in hot, wait til u get right next to him and scream "SNAKES!" right in his face. This will detour him and give you the right-of-way to the feature.


----------



## j.gnar

i think as long as you respect other riders and keep a watchful eye of your surroundings you'll be okay
the worst thing ive experienced was last year. me and a buddy stashed a couple beers off the main trail up on a hill, and both of us crashed pretty hard on the upper part of the mountain so we hit up the run that took us to the beer and sat down. as soon as we crack the cans open, some dude comes flying off the trail and he's headed straight for us. the dude must have been a newb cause he had 50 feet to make a decision but he decided to go straight and try and stop( we are direcly downhill from him). he ends up slamming into my buddies back board first and it pretty much ruined the whole trip for him.nothing pisses me off more than disrespectful riders! he didnt even say sorry


----------



## SnowProRick

We have a good video on Smart Style. It covers all the bases and has some humor.

--rick


----------



## Guest

> DO NOT go through the park unless you're gonna actually hit the jumps. You're just taking up space if you're just ridin' through.


I see what you're saying, but I feel that I should point out that this is a pretty irresponsible statement. I think it is pretty standard for people to cruise through a park that they have never been through once to just check out all the features. Riding through over and over with no intention of hitting anything is stupid and you _will_ be in the way, but there's nothing wrong with a quick once-over to scope out the features and landings, so long as you stay moving, call your drops, put a safe distance between you and everyone else, and generally be safe and respect everyone else there. This is standard procedure for every safety tip list I've ever read, and I know that a lot of instructors specifically tell people to cruise through the park once before trying anything big.

I don't like it when kids just hang out in the way any more than anyone else, but if you're mowing down kids just to be an asshole then you're not helping either.


----------



## Snowjoe

jabuhrer said:


> I see what you're saying, but I feel that I should point out that this is a pretty irresponsible statement. I think it is pretty standard for people to cruise through a park that they have never been through once to just check out all the features. Riding through over and over with no intention of hitting anything is stupid and you _will_ be in the way, but there's nothing wrong with a quick once-over to scope out the features and landings, so long as you stay moving, call your drops, put a safe distance between you and everyone else, and generally be safe and respect everyone else there. This is standard procedure for every safety tip list I've ever read, and I know that a lot of instructors specifically tell people to cruise through the park once before trying anything big.
> 
> I don't like it when kids just hang out in the way any more than anyone else, but if you're mowing down kids just to be an asshole then you're not helping either.


Agreed, in fact we usually take a recon lap through the park every morning just to see whats up, you never know what the groomers have managed to fuck up overnight.


----------



## bubbachubba340

My big pet peeve is when parents taking their kids through the park and have no idea how it works. The kids end up dropping as I do and theirs like 3 or 4 of them. Basically I lose all my speed for jumps and end up having to go around them. This happened a few times in one day.


----------



## mallrat

Hopefully I can add something here. I know I'm new to this site. But I used to help design and maintain parks (Winter Park) and worked very closely with ski patrol (along with doing their end of day sweeps).

If you have friends who are just learning have them watch from the side, DO NOT LET THEM go into the park if they do not have the ability to manuveur around the jumps, rails, etc. Worst injury I've every seen (well aside from someone dieing; was this situation).

If a jump or obstacle is blocked off (board or poles crossing off the front) go around. Don't test the park crews, nothing pisses them off more and they CAN get your passes pulled or do it themselves. You never know why the item is blocked.

If you're gonna duck a rope into the park (which you shouldn't) stop before going under and wait til the it's clear.

If someone is hurt or potentially hurt...GET PATROL. Do not try to tell them they're ok or move them. Getting patrol and guiding the riders above out of the way is the best thing you can do for them.

On jumps with multiple angles do not be afraid to be the one to back off if someone doesn't see you. The jump will still be there on your next run through the park. It's not worth risking the collision.

And as said above always, always take a recon lap. You never know what's changed.


----------



## Guest

Don't laugh at a kid that messes up a trick when your on the ski lift. i know I have to keep myself from doing that cuz it really hurts someones confidence.


----------



## Guest

dont talk shit if you cant back it up.
dont laugh if you can land the trick
get off the landing when you fall unless your actually hurt
if your going to snake sum1 dont fall or be prepared to get hit
dont stand in the way
if your going to stand on a table stand closer to the lip then the knuckle
have enough speed for the jump


----------



## avenged1985

c6969w said:


> dont talk shit if you cant back it up.
> dont laugh if you can land the trick
> get off the landing when you fall unless your actually hurt
> if your going to snake sum1 dont fall or be prepared to get hit
> dont stand in the way
> if your going to stand on a table stand closer to the lip then the knuckle
> have enough speed for the jump


i dont know how many times i have seen people talking shit, and they end up not being able to pull off a single trick. really pisses me off


----------



## Guest

^^agreed. nothing to back up their ass.


----------



## SPAZ

ahhhhhhhgabe said:


> dont be this girl
> 
> YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


i just pissed myself!! hahhahaha, i showed my family just now and my mom vomited in her mouth...


----------



## Guest

avenged1985 said:


> i dont know how many times i have seen people talking shit, and they end up not being able to pull off a single trick. really pisses me off


ya theres is nothing better than makin some kid whose been talkin shit all day look terrible infront of all his friends just bein like lets play snow and u go throw sutin huge over a 50 foot jump and stomp it so clean


----------



## SPAZ

avenged1985 said:


> i dont know how many times i have seen people talking shit, and they end up not being able to pull off a single trick. really pisses me off


exactly. one of "the best" boarders in my school was having a conversation with me last week and i told him i want to get a never summer soon. he told me he hasn't been to that mountain :laugh::dunno::cheeky4:

another guy told me he was getting a top of the line head board. he bought a used artek with burton freestyle bindings. poser!

i can go on and on with similar stories... :laugh:

stooped rich kids  (core ftw )


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> exactly. one of "the best" boarders in my school was having a conversation with me last week and i told him i want to get a never summer soon. he told me he hasn't been to that mountain :laugh::dunno::cheeky4:
> 
> another guy told me he was getting a top of the line head board. he bought a used artek with burton freestyle bindings. poser!
> 
> i can go on and on with similar stories... :laugh:
> 
> stooped rich kids  (core ftw )


i get that all the time at school. mad kids think they can rock flow but really they cant. im on my 4th skatebanana i payed for 1 then got 3 free from warrenty cuz i snapped the nose on 1 and the tail on 2. 2 frontflips and 1 handplant where i missed the wall and landed on the tail in the tranny. but mad kids are like yo im gettin some sick board, which i will give them that the board is sick but i always say like dude do you even know the point to that board? do you kow why its any different from a rental?

i think a park ediquette rule is you cant be let in if your strait up ignorant


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

there use to be kids like that at my high school before i graduated. the first time i ever went snowboarding was with the ski club and there were a couple "older" kids who made fun of me and my friend for not knowing how to snowboard even though we've never done it. saw a couple of them randomly at mt snow last season and i was throwin 720s over the 65 footers and needless to say they were stunned.


----------



## SPAZ

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> there use to be kids like that at my high school before i graduated. the first time i ever went snowboarding was with the ski club and there were a couple "older" kids who made fun of me and my friend for not knowing how to snowboard even though we've never done it. saw a couple of them randomly at mt snow last season and i was throwin 720s over the 65 footers and needless to say they were stunned.


hahahaha, thats funny. thats a "bitch, please!":cheeky4: moment. im joining my ski club this winter and i hope to show all those douches that i can back up what i say, lol :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

c6969w said:


> i think a park ediquette rule is you cant be let in if your strait up ignorant


word. i'm just anticipating going to the stash at killington in ski club....


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> word. i'm just anticipating going to the stash at killington in ski club....


dude i hear thats gonna b sick. honestly i was having trouble finding huge hits at killington.


----------



## SPAZ

yeah, i was at pico last year talking to a guy and he said it was the best thing ever.

on an unrelated note,
richard, are you going to tell me your username on the forum now?


----------



## legallyillegal

im a snowboarder and i do what i want

snake bitches all day


----------



## Sam I Am

I know it's been stated already in several different ways, but remember: 

YOU'RE NOT THE SHIT. Chances are there's someone better than you on that mountain. Get over yourself, you're really NOT that good. 

Just a friendly reminder to deflate that ego.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

^agree^ wholeheartedly

1) you don't own the park. you share. 
2) clear the landing. unless badly injured, it is YOUR duty to get your ass outta the way. remember to shout "clear" so the next person can get a tasta of that double kink knowing there's big clear patch of snow at the end.
3) if someone says "drop in" and raises their hand, that rail/jump belongs to said person and you are not to be a doosh by cutting in front of them.
4) safety first.
5) have fun. your soul is no less valuable if you don't stomp that double cork. nor is it more valuable if you do. the important thing is to smile and enjoy yourself, that's what this crazy sport is all about son.


----------



## legallyillegal

i call a drop-in when im pooping


----------



## Guest

me too. works every time.


----------



## WolfSnow

I once rolled halfway down the landing of a jump. Hip was killing me like crazy. Managed to get to the edge, looked up and realized the people on the drop couldn't be seen. I swear that guy hated me, but it really hurt, I managed to get to the end of the hill with lots of falling over. I got out of there way, but they couldn't see me. Which is something you also have to look out for. 
My friend who was on the drop in as well bashed me about it for ages. Not being able to stand up doesn't seem to be a valid answer.


----------



## Guest

I remember, when I just started snowboarding, on the beginner mountain there was a little kicker, and I, of course, landed on my back. Then I went to the side of the hill, and a little girl, about 5 years old, stopped and asked if I'm ok, that was so sweet


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

My experience thus far is that the more advanced park rats have the least amount of etiquette... Regardless of how impressive their style is, I still don't think they should zoom past the 6 others waiting in line to drop... jeez


----------



## Guest

InfiniteEclipse said:


> My experience thus far is that the more advanced park rats have the least amount of etiquette... Regardless of how impressive their style is, I still don't think they should zoom past the 6 others waiting in line to drop... jeez


I know what you mean, just a couple days ago i was sitting in the drop waiting for my turn, and some kid comes flying out of no where. trys to hit some stupid little pile of snow against a shed to the side of the drop zone, and ends up crashing right into me and like two other dudes, didnt even aplogize... and its not like we were hidden, you've gotta use your brain, at least a little.


----------



## WolfSnow

I know this has been mentioned tons of times but seriously. DO STOP. 
I've been in a situation where I've needed help, some of the guys I thought where jerks, stopped by and gave me a hand. Even contacted someone to get a ski patrol member. It was a great help considering my best friend ignored me, got to the top, finished his run then came to see if I was okay. 
There was this lil' kid on the bunny hill (we where jumping over cones) and he got himself in an awkward position, calling out for his dad, couldn't see a dad anywhere, skidded off the rope toe to help the guy get his ski's off. Got my fingers trapped.... XD 
But Yeah. DO stop, because it makes all the difference.


----------



## seant46

InfiniteEclipse said:


> My experience thus far is that the more advanced park rats have the least amount of etiquette... Regardless of how impressive their style is, I still don't think they should zoom past the 6 others waiting in line to drop... jeez


I am pretty advanced in the park and not gonna lie i have to agree with you, but usually i do it because some kids just stand their waiting too long so i go. If i cut in front and see that another kid has started to go who was ahead of me in line i will usually just go to the side and let him go.

At least i can admit it lol


----------



## Guest

I hate it when you get a line of kids that just sit in the trail and talk all god damn day


----------



## Nitrogen

Burton151 said:


> I hate it when you get a line of kids that just sit in the trail and talk all god damn day


i'd just love to see them plowed over, but that isn't very nice... :laugh:


----------



## SMDSkata

A kid broke his wrist last night in the park, and I was amazed to immediately see someone block off the kicker.


----------



## ComicStix

ahhhhhhhgabe said:


> dont be this girl
> 
> YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


I officially named that trick the Secret Hump Jump. It makes so much sense. He lands on top of her...


----------



## Guest

Lol i was boarding last night with a four person group and we were waiting to go down the park and a skier came in and did a huge snow plow stop and destroyed me with a wave of snow and ice, then he procceded down the hill. i was like wtf.


----------



## vanoot

The biggest thing is be polite. If you see that you accedently snaked someones line, apologize to them, either as they are riding by or at the bottom. Then learn from your mistakes. 

Also, make sure to chack your "blind side" (the heel edge side) before you hit any feature to make sure everyone is clear.

Finally, if you are hitting a feature (especially a big jump), watch the people in front of you and make sure you can see them after they have landed. In other words, if you dont see someone after they hit a jump, don't assume that they are just behind the jump further down the hill. Make sure everyone is clear. If someone does fall, make sure that they are OK before you ride on.

Ps. If it is really buisy, ride with a friend. Get your friend to stand by the feature and signal you if you are clear to go.


----------



## shifty00

I devastated a skier once that didn’t look at all like he was going for the same feature I was then he cut right in front of me leaving me no time to react, I was about twice his speed and twice his size. It kicked my ass but that pore kid got laid out hard. I felt bad for him even helped gather the poles, skis, and other random bits of gear that was accelerated to shrapnel speeds. So don't be that guy and be aware of your surroundings. Granted he wasn’t completely in the wrong because this was a feature that 2 different sections of the park fed into. Anyhow I got a nice new cut in the base of my board over that experience.


----------



## mallrat

I hate when multiple weight challenged people walk side by side on a sidewalk or walkway and you can't pass them.


----------



## PanHandler

mallrat said:


> I hate when multiple weight challenged people walk side by side on a sidewalk or walkway and you can't pass them.


The word "Excuse me" works wonders. maybe they dont realize theyre blocking your way.


----------



## thetraveler

I hate it when skiers stand sideways at the entry gate into the park, looking on at what's happening inside and completely oblivious that there are people trying to get in.


----------



## Donutz

thetraveler said:


> I hate it when skiers stand sideways at the entry gate into the park, looking on at what's happening inside and completely oblivious that there are people trying to get in.


Snowboarders do something very similar. Ride up, stop right in the entry, and proceed to unbuckle their bindings right there. Fortunately, god made the line ropes stretchy. Now THAT'S intelligent design! :laugh:


----------



## Donutz

Coming down Manning run on Seymour, you can go left into Velvet Gully at one point. Trouble is, you have to cross the fall line used by people doing side hits up to that point. I ride regular, so of course that's my blind side, so I've gotten in the habit of using a hand signal when I'm about to turn into the Gully. Served me well a couple of times.

No, not THAT hand signal. I use the INDEX finger.


----------



## Hurl3y182

correct me if im at the wrong...

but the other day i was lapping the park during my lunch break. I was hitting this long jump line of about 4 jumps built entirely on flow (each jump gets bigger and the following jump cant be cleared unless previous jump is landed or boosted). 

[story 1]
I was coming up to the last ~50ft kicker of the line and there was a skier wedging towards the jump, about 30 yards away and in the direct line of traffic. I didnt feel like wasting the run so i yelled "drop" "dropping" "look out" a couple times and cut him off. 
End of story.

[story 2]
Fast forward a couple runs and practically the same thing happens! Only this time it was a skier looking for corduroy.
I was coming in toward the last jump and the skier in front was going moderately fast (but his intentions were clearly the "im going to ski over the roller and do 'S' turns where people land", i could tell this because he didnt nearly have enough speed for the jump itself and he wasnt slowing down to stop on the side of the knuckle)
Again i didnt want to waste a run so i hit the jump with my original plan to cork-spin. At the time however the skier was just a few feet ahead of me 'S'-turning on the landing. And as you can imagine, once i land we nearly collide. The guy gets all mad and i continue to ride away.



i think good etiquette is giving the traffic behind you 100% right of way. to disrupt someones flowing line is just disrespectful and you leave yourself open to getting snaked.


----------



## hnz

Many of you are living in dream worlds =/ At my local hill you have to start dropping before the previous guy hits the first feature, otherwise you'll be staying put the whole day. In addition, you can't yell at anyone, 'cause the only ones that listen to your yelling are the small kids that aren't a problem anyway.

The funniest/most maddening thing was when I was dropping on this kicker and a guy comes in from the side skating like mad to build speed (damn skiers). I yell at him a few times like "hey" "dropping" and when he was about to cut me off I screamed "HEEEY" as loud as I could with no response what so ever. He cut me off right in front of the kicker then swung around and stopped on the knuckle and waited to drop on the second kicker. I was furious, not only because it was my last run, but he didn't even need to cut me off 'cause he stopped right afterwards anyway. Not to talk about all the skiers that gather ten metres lower down and drop from there, not even taking a single glance if there were others waiting before them. And that's how park life in Norway is.


----------



## Technine Icon

I believe that when the park is crowded, like on the weekends, park etiquette kind of goes out the window. It's an eat or be eaten kind of mentality. Sometimes it just easier to join them in their ways instead of fighting it. However, when the park is less crowded, like during school hours on the weekdays, park etiquette can make for a very relaxed and carefree vibe among riders.


----------



## Cobra

I'd say, see who's going where and if they got to a feature FIRST, let them get through unless you know you won't get in the way. I was trying to learn the half pipe and these tiny kids on skiis pop outta nowhere from behind be when I already went in. Needless to say that killed my run 'cuz I wasn't about to clean children off my board.

Another funny story was- if a midstation of a lift has a very low clearance, don't loiter in there. Me and my buddy were going to the top of the mountain and this dumb blonde was chilling right under the lift path. My friend didn't notice her and his hanging board taught her head a nice lesson lol.


----------



## artemis

I was at Plattekill Mountain, NY about three weeks ago and they have a small park there that anyone can use (ie. no park pass). So me and my friend are waiting to drop in to this rail, and there is this little girl on skis, just standing at the lip of the rail (was a ride-on-rail). We ended up skipping that rail and coming back down again 5-10min later. She was still there but her dad and im guessing her siblings were there too. Their father was taking turns carrying them over the rail and landing them at the bottom...I was speechless I didnt know what to do! LOL


----------



## TheJetCityFix

A buddy and I were riding the small terrain park at Snoqualmie Central last week and these little idiots were sitting in THE LANDING of a jump, having a fucking coffee break. My buddy didn't see them and almost landed on one, hurting his shoulder....you'd think it would be common sense to not chill in a spot that people going high speeds with no breaks would be landing. I just don't get it. My buddy also mentioned it to the park staff, who surprisingly didn't do or say a damn thing.


----------



## cadencesdad

I haven't seen this mentioned but seems like common courtesy to me.

If you see someone fall off a feature to the side of it, you should wait until they are COMPLETELY clear of the feature. Even if you know you can clear the
feature. I see this happen often. Newbie falls off rail to the side, tailgating rider cant possibly wait the 5 seconds for newbie to clear feature and hits rail with newbie inches away.


----------



## Skoojoo

One of my favorites are the times where you are sitting at a drop in point that is really far from the jumps. So you sit and wait to make sure it is clear, then some idiot or little kid on skis takes your opportunity to go fuck up on the jump in one way or another. Then as soon as they move, some other jackass takes your turn by dropping from behind without stopping. Rinse and Repeat. And repeat. And repeat. And repeat. And repeat....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Some people need to learn how to just snake people and have control.


----------



## Skoojoo

I prefer to be safe, but at one point i just say "fuck it" then snake whoever pisses me off the most.


----------



## xxfinnellxx

1) Dont spectate or lounge on the knuckles.

2)a) If you fall, then get the fuck out of the way. Probablilty is that you didnt break anything off that mini rail. 
2)b) If you fall on a large feature, be sure to be visible or note someone that you are hurt so that nobody rides over you in the landing

3) I will snake you if you take far too long to drop
4) Don't be stupid and obnoxious. Everyone in the park just wants to chill out and focus on having a fun day.


----------



## lukefMI

Seedy J said:


> What should you do if you fall and you really can't get out of the way? Like if you're seriously injured, can't move, or really need a couple of seconds to catch your breath or let the endorphins kick in and cover up the pain?


Get out of the way, suck it up. Crawl. That's what i've been taught.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Good in theory but if there is something seriously wrong moving could screw it up that much more.If you are seriously injured, get someone's attention and have them block the feature and get the patrol.No sense making a bad situation even worse just so someone else can hit the feature.


----------



## Slush Puppie

If you're in the park and you can't spot the ignorant retard... it's you!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Slush Puppie said:


> If you're in the park and you can't spot the ignorant retard... it's you!


hahaha, beautiful! 17th post and your already being quoted in a signature!


----------



## hunterxaz

I don't understand how people can have bad park etiquette, well, at least newbies to the park. I am new to the park and I suck, but I just make sure that I'm not in anyone's way.


----------



## Peaceryder

Geeeez, haven't spent one second in a terrain park yet and I'm in awe of the stupidity I'm reading about. Unfortunately the park is not like the rest of the mountain where you can avoid all the noobs getting in your way by going down a sketchy line that they won't attempt. I do notice that many of you are from the US, so I guess your issues are compounded likely because more people park ride down there than in the Canadian Rockies. More pow days generally means less time in the park - at least that's what a friend or two has mentioned. 

Just bought a 2011 Machete and stoked to get into the terrain park this season and try not to look like such a noob, or at least stay the fack out of the way of the expert freestyle riders. Gonna attempt to hook up a mentorship with some sick riders because that's how you really progress. In less than one season I went from sitting on my ass on a green run to hitting up triple blacks that'll make the billy goats get vertigo  All because I rode with a very good skier who forced me down double blacks like my third time out, haha. 
I'm curious, do many of the resorts you guys go to have more than just one terrain park for example? My local hill, Castle Mountain is setup in such a way that it has three different terrain parks, obviously for different skill levels. Some do this, some don't. I think this is huge for beginner and expert freestyle riders. Noobs aren't getting in the way of the dudes hitting 50ft gaps and the experts aren't overrunning the stunts that the new guys are hitting up. Unfortunately Castle doesn't have a half pipe - just the steepest/longest fall line in Canada  

P.s. Castle Mountain sucks... Don't go there!!!!! It's super windy and cold and the lifts were used back in Nam.


----------



## snowklinger

most of the major resorts like keystone, breck, copper, winter park have 3-6+parks. places like loveland are known for their 1 shit park.
not to say loveland doesnt get alot of love, cuz it does, especially locally, just not for park.


----------



## ShredTaos

Generally if you don't have the skill to ride blacks/double blacks, then don't go to the park. Learn to crawl before you walk.


----------



## Donutz

ShredTaos said:


> Generally if you don't have the skill to ride blacks/double blacks, then don't go to the park. Learn to crawl before you walk.


A lot of very skilled park riders don't freeride at all. Probably couldn't do blues with any skill.


----------



## ShredTaos

Donutz said:


> A lot of very skilled park riders don't freeride at all. Probably couldn't do blues with any skill.


Hmm, I didn't hit the park until the end of my second full season after being able to confidently ride the hardest terrain available at my mountain. I've never understood the people that ride the park all day but never go down a tree run or hike the peak.

Different strokes. My opinion is still be able to ride down some blacks before you start hucking it in the park.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ShredTaos said:


> Generally if you don't have the skill to ride blacks/double blacks, then don't go to the park. Learn to crawl before you walk.


that was my opinion on it for a while (because thats how i chose to progress) but after being here and hearing different sides of the topic from people like snowolf, by the time you can do blacks/double blacks i would think you have chosen your expertise to be in freeride, instead of free style. While i dont have much experience in very steep "60 degree pitches and chutes" like some of the more experienced riders here, i have spent enough time riding all mountain, dodging trees, riding steeps, and progressing freeride i would be totaly confident riding alot of the stuff that snowolf does, double blacks and chutes in utah (because thats where i venture to for my gnarly riding), wouldnt think twice. I would be on thoes in a heart beat...however when i stroll through the park, oh god its not my forte. that hop on street style down rail will murder me for an hour before i can even get to the bottom of it. and when i manage board slides and 180s, shit its like i won the x games. its all how you want to ride. if someone doesen't want to learn to ride all mountain and just spends all their time park, good for them. let em. Just as long as they are not out there hucking cliff drops and getting burried in deep shit out of bounds (or even in bounds) and getting hurt because they think they are still in the park.


----------



## jyuen

Donutz said:


> A lot of very skilled park riders don't freeride at all. Probably couldn't do blues with any skill.


how is that even possible? if they can kill the park, i'm assuming they can at the least throw 3's maybe even 5's on 25 foot + kickers? in order to throw a nice spin off a big jump, you can't just huck it. you have to have a nice approach which requires some nice carving to set up your platform. most parks where I'm from (east coast/ontario, canada) have the same steepness as a blue level slope. also add in the balance these park rats have and their superior edge control when they do butters because most park rats also love to butter... i'd say any skilled bark rider can shred down your blue run with lots of skill.

I understand that there are many other aspects of riding (ie, backcountry or glades) and i agree, the terrain park isn't the gold standard for measuring skill. if you can kill the park, it doesn't mean you can make it on back country riding or kill it through the glades, but to say that a lot of skilled park riders can't do blues seems rather ludacris to me.

i agree with taos, learn to make it down blues and blacks (not including glades/moguls/slackcountry) before you head to the park and don't fuck up my jumps by cutting up the lip/landing... i mean just this weekend i saw someone speed check so much approaching a jump, he ended up stopping and crawling up the lip and hopping off. it didn't even cross his mind that he should probably ride around. i would have yelled at him had i not been busy trying to find my camera to film him... unfortunately it was out of batteries lol


----------



## jyuen

xxfinnellxx said:


> 1) Dont spectate or lounge on the knuckles.
> 
> 2)a) If you fall, then get the fuck out of the way. Probablilty is that you didnt break anything off that mini rail.
> 2)b) If you fall on a large feature, be sure to be visible or note someone that you are hurt so that nobody rides over you in the landing
> 
> 3) I will snake you if you take far too long to drop
> 4) Don't be stupid and obnoxious. Everyone in the park just wants to chill out and focus on having a fun day.


what about on the knuckles beside the jump so you're not in anyones way and you get a better view of the jumps if someones ripping it in the park?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i dont care if someones on the deck watching as long as they arent in the way.


----------



## AlexS

Not sure if this got brought up before but what's going on with park passes. Say they're earned by a 20 minute safety class thing. Most of us know the rules already but it helps those that didn't. It also keeps the annoying roamer out of the way


----------



## Donutz

jyuen said:


> how is that even possible?


Well, look at it this way. If you just freeride, it will take time to become good at it. That means that skills must be learned, otherwise you'd be good right away. If you just do park, it will also take time to become good for the same reason. If they were the same skills for both, then having learned freeride for years I should be able to just step into the park and kill it. I've already proven that this isn't the case, believe me :laugh: . There's no logical reason to believe that it would be any easier in the other direction. Different skills, different reflexes.

Now mind you, if a park rat decided to take up freeriding, they'd catch on a lot faster than an all-around newb, but there'd still be a learning curve. Park snow tends to be sculpted and predictable (otherwise the park crew aren't doing their job) and in most parks you have very controlled and short approaches to things. If you stick to groomers when freeriding you probably won't feel _too_ different, but you'd be missing most of the fun. But it's the rough and 'natural' parts of the run that are the most fun. Those are also the parts that freeriders take longest to become good with, _because_ they're rough and natural, and the tossing about that you get takes some getting used to.


----------



## jyuen

Donutz said:


> Well, look at it this way. If you just freeride, it will take time to become good at it. That means that skills must be learned, otherwise you'd be good right away. If you just do park, it will also take time to become good for the same reason. If they were the same skills for both, then having learned freeride for years I should be able to just step into the park and kill it. I've already proven that this isn't the case, believe me :laugh: . There's no logical reason to believe that it would be any easier in the other direction. Different skills, different reflexes.
> 
> Now mind you, if a park rat decided to take up freeriding, they'd catch on a lot faster than an all-around newb, but there'd still be a learning curve. Park snow tends to be sculpted and predictable (otherwise the park crew aren't doing their job) and in most parks you have very controlled and short approaches to things. If you stick to groomers when freeriding you probably won't feel _too_ different, but you'd be missing most of the fun. But it's the rough and 'natural' parts of the run that are the most fun. Those are also the parts that freeriders take longest to become good with, _because_ they're rough and natural, and the tossing about that you get takes some getting used to.


understood, you didn't specify... you just said "can't carve down a blue run "

where i'm from there are no rough natural features so i'd say park riding is a pretty good indication of ability.


----------



## PanHandler

AlexS said:


> Not sure if this got brought up before but what's going on with park passes. Say they're earned by a 20 minute safety class thing. Most of us know the rules already but it helps those that didn't. It also keeps the annoying roamer out of the way


They do this at my mountain. You have to watch a safety video and pay $10 and that gives you a park pass good for the whole season.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

the 10 bucks is dumb, 10 bucks in itself isnt a big deal, just the principle of using part of the mountain after you have already bought a pass is stupid. but last year bogus made you watch a video, but they never checked passes, now i havent seen them check once this year


----------



## AlexS

I think if park passes can be utilized and enforced it could save all parties including the mountain a lot of hassle and money..


----------



## Nivek

I think a park pass should only be necessary if you shit is bigger than Park Lane at Breck... so basically nowhere...


----------



## AlexS

Nivek said:


> I think a park pass should only be necessary if you shit is bigger than Park Lane at Breck... so basically nowhere...


True but you teach a kid murder is bad when he can't murder in the first place. If somebody learns respect in the park when hes doing the small jumps he won't turn it around when he's at the big jumps.


----------



## PA n8

I hate how people who see and know someone is down but do nothing to warn the next person coming down the feature. 

I was down at the bottom of a box line at Seven Springs when this skier ate shit and had to collect himself and his stuff, I was too far down to warn anybody. His friends come right up to him and keep going not bothering to warn anybody. So what happens... a snowboarder plows into him.

It would have taken 2 seconds for one of his friends to signal not to go but they didn't bother. That just pissed me off.

Earlier in the day I went off of this little snow pile jump and ate shit. So what does the first passerby do? Ask if I am okay? Nope, he made a smart ass remark.

How hard is it to not be a dick and actually be concerned for other people?


----------



## Muki

If you fall getting of the lift, get out the way...don't just sit there making no attempt to get out the way looking like a deer-in-headlight..or worse..don't just stand there:thumbsdown:


----------



## Intheshit

park etiquette... watch out for yourself and never depend on anyone to help you out.

Back in the day, people would help each other. But then some loser would make his way in and really cripple someone.

nowadays no one helps and no one cares. The etiquette has changed and so have the features.

there always tomorrow to hit it, and theres always next year. 90% of the shit that has happened to me has been caused by other riders/skiers.

(alright, i take it back, 100% of what has happened to me has happened because of skiiers)


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Park passes don't do shit, you still have clueless fucks all over the place. Mountain Creek requires them to ride South Peak but 1) No one checks for them 2) You can ride over to South Peak from other trails and 3) The rules aren't enforced.

You'll see gaper families on the weekends weaving and stopping on features at the last second, snaking without look and side airing approaches. There is even a question you have to answer on the multiple choice test about what to do when realizing a feature is beyond your ability level with the correct answer being "ride around it and do not get in other riders' way."

Even more gay are the mountain that have the gall to charge for their park passes. That's insult on top of injury, a punch in the nuts and a poke in the eyes.


----------



## Lcdel

today my friend ate shit hard on a jump and couldn't get up. i unstrapped and yelled at everyone waiting to not come down, and they definitely heard me because a few gestured to show that they'd wait. So i started walking up the MIDDLE of the jump with my board. next thing i knew there was a swish behind me, and i saw a kid skiier who had been waiting head down towards the jump. i yelled at him to stop 3-4 times, but instead of turning away he headed straight towards the jump, around me and off of it, missing landing my friend by a foot or less and spraying her.
the things i wanted to do to that kid..


----------



## ShadowCloud04

racerstf said:


> Yea i had the same problem at chesnut in the midwest... I broke my ankle and couldnt stand up and people just kept riding by like nothing was wrong, i finally used my board as a sled and got within 20 ft of the lift, and STILL no help. I finally made it to the lift with people just staring at me... thankfully one of the dumb lift op's called a snow mobile to take me up. What ever happened to the friendly midwest people?? When I was learning at mammoth, id get swarms of people asking if I was OK when I fell... I too always ask people if their good that fall and don't get out of the way right away.


From what I see a lot of midwest boarders can just be major douchebags who care only about them selves I ride at chestnut and you see a lot of them.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Leave your poser huge headphones in your mom's car, you cant hear the people yelling "droppin in", then you cut them off and carry on like nothing happened. I personally think they should ban headphones at resorts, seen way to many close calls.


----------



## Donutz

So I'm watching my snowboardaddiction videos (sitting here waiting for the damned snow to fall) and partway through the Nev Park Lap I realize he buzzes some 10 year old skier who is shuffling slowly right across the park line. :laugh: Dunno how many times I've watched that and didn't notice it.


----------



## dopamean

Donutz said:


> So I'm watching my snowboardaddiction videos (sitting here waiting for the damned snow to fall) and partway through the Nev Park Lap I realize he buzzes some 10 year old skier who is shuffling slowly right across the park line. :laugh: Dunno how many times I've watched that and didn't notice it.


link it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

dopamean said:


> link it! :thumbsup:


at 51 sec.


----------



## dopamean

Ooooo ya, little pinkie almost got it..

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bullboy145

ShadowCloud04 said:


> From what I see a lot of midwest boarders can just be major douchebags who care only about them selves I ride at chestnut and you see a lot of them.


Yeah, that is one stereotype I absolutely hate. I'm one of those people who goes like, "Oh SHIT! That guy just bailed! *Carves like heck* *Plops down beside crashed grom* You ok buddy? *Grom gets up* Thattaboy/girl. See you around!*Jets off*" Its in my nature, and besides, I'd want someone to ask me if I was ok if I crashed, which people do. The "Midwest Doucheboarder" thing gets overridden by the "Minnesota Nice" where I go boarding. So much so I get, "Yo wassup?" random highfives & handshakes whenever I glide into the park.


----------



## Cranners

*Park Yoboy!*

Wear boarder pants so low and baggy of the loudest colour you can find that no one can see where your knees begin.

A jacket so baggy and low it drags in the snow. (also no matter how hot the bar is at night you can't take it off!!)

Spray anyone who's standing or sitting right next to a feature or in your way!

Do one park run then spend the rest of the day at the side chilling with your mates jeering anything slightly S**t.

shout horrible bad things at any bladers that use the park!

any of your mates hurt themselves check to see if they're ok then if they are laugh in their face!

Put your headphones on so loud you can't hear anything!
hmmmm have I left anything out?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Donutz said:


> So I'm watching my snowboardaddiction videos (sitting here waiting for the damned snow to fall) and partway through the Nev Park Lap I realize he buzzes some 10 year old skier who is shuffling slowly right across the park line. :laugh: Dunno how many times I've watched that and didn't notice it.


i realize im quoting something from a while ago, but i almost did the same thing at jackson a couple weeks ago.

the park dumps out into the main trail to the lifts, and right at the end of the park my buddy did something like a flat spin 3 into a tail press as im riding and looking back at him watching him. After i watches him for a bit i look back forward to where im going and not even 10 feet in front of me this little kid (4-5 years old) on skis is standing still in the middle of the run on his skis and just has the biggest confused deer in the head lights look. i oh shit turned and thankfully missed him buy about a foot. felt so bad for the poor kid! almost straight ran him over.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

I find if you have common sense and have any thought for your fellow humans then you should be fine.


----------



## Synathidy

I just had some mild irritation yesterday at my favorite mountain. No place around here actually has real "parks" - simply a select few swells in natural terrain that form well-recognized jumps that people go off. These stand out starkly from the even terrain surrounding them, however, so there is no excuse for not being aware of them. And yet this happened:

1. An adult was "guiding" a VERY young, tiny snowboarder (seemed like first day) down the mountain from the top, and this kid was allowed to veer over directly onto the path of and over the jump going about 1 mph and falling down every 5 seconds. Around five minutes later the jump was clear again.

2. A beginner adult snowboarder was clumsily navigating down from the top with about the same speed and falling frequency as that little kid, chatting with her nearby friends as they tried to coach her (horribly, by the way). This beginner ended up falling very much and parking her ass squarely in the landing zone of that same jump for several minutes, unable to stay upright long enough to get out the way.

3. A boisterous group of guys sat on there asses uphill of the jump, blocking the path to it in a nice little row, talking obnoxiously about the black diamonds they were about to head to. Blocked the jump for a good 5-10 minutes. 

Have some damn tact. No one should have to tell you to stay outta the path of jumps, either uphill or downhill. This shouldn't even require learning park etiquette (though park etiquette obviously applies), but simply a tiny application of common sense and the desire to preserve one's body from terrible collisions with others. So... screw you... you thoughtless douches.

I still had the best day of snowboarding ever, by catching the most air yet off that jump and landing stably, once these fools removed themselves. Nothing can truly dampen the insuppressible fun and joy I have when boarding. But you can make that fun easier to have by not being dumb.

That's all.


----------



## speedjason

Here in the flat land, we have this little slope which has a "park". Anyways I have been building the little booter lip so it would have a good angle to go high up and come down just where landing is good. Snow is soft because warm day so the only way to not ruin it is to go fast enough and pop off it.
Noobs keep dropping in too low too slow, riding over the booter instead of pooping off it, ruining the lip I just built.
Then you have the idiots don't even know how to jump, they would drop in but no pop, land on the knuckle and yard sale. Takes forever for them to clear the landing.


----------



## speedjason

jyuen said:


> how is that even possible? if they can kill the park, i'm assuming they can at the least throw 3's maybe even 5's on 25 foot + kickers? in order to throw a nice spin off a big jump, you can't just huck it. you have to have a nice approach which requires some nice carving to set up your platform. most parks where I'm from (east coast/ontario, canada) have the same steepness as a blue level slope. also add in the balance these park rats have and their superior edge control when they do butters because most park rats also love to butter... i'd say any skilled bark rider can shred down your blue run with lots of skill.
> 
> I understand that there are many other aspects of riding (ie, backcountry or glades) and i agree, the terrain park isn't the gold standard for measuring skill. if you can kill the park, it doesn't mean you can make it on back country riding or kill it through the glades, but to say that a lot of skilled park riders can't do blues seems rather ludacris to me.
> 
> i agree with taos, learn to make it down blues and blacks (not including glades/moguls/slackcountry) before you head to the park and don't fuck up my jumps by cutting up the lip/landing... i mean just this weekend i saw someone speed check so much approaching a jump, he ended up stopping and crawling up the lip and hopping off. it didn't even cross his mind that he should probably ride around. i would have yelled at him had i not been busy trying to find my camera to film him... unfortunately it was out of batteries lol


Actually, I have seen people are like that. There is a guy that I see at my slope. He can do some sick 3's of the smallest bump in the snow yet he has terrible stance and ride too loose to hold an edge.


----------



## Theo Bendixson

I'd say the only thing that gets my grundle in a twist is when people hang out in the landings of the jumps. I don't care if you mess up the rails or scratch your butt trying to decide if you want to hit features. But when I can't see you and I could injure you when I land, that's pretty serious.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Is it just me or does it suck when the masses congregate or sit right in the middle of the entry laneways to runs or directly after the exit from a lift.

Was at Hakuba 47 last week and that bottleneck right before the entry to the park after you exit the gondola was just chockas with people smack bang in the middle tightening bindings, setting cameras, talking and just doing nothing.


----------



## Donutz

This is not unique to snowboarders or skiers. Self-absorbed idiots come in all flavors.

There was this time when I was coming down Unicorn on Seymour, and there's a spot where there's a slight roller and the run narrows significantly. There's nothing else particularly notable about that exact spot--no fork in the run, no view, no nothing. I come around the bend and there are six skiers parked at the top of the roller, at the narrowest point, taking up the entire run from edge to edge.


----------



## ridethecliche

I often get off a lift screaming "MOVEEEE"


----------

